# Any predictions ???



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

Anyone heard any predictions about snow this coming winter ?? I'm most interested in predictions for the Midwest, Omaha, Ne. area. I hope we get hammered !!!!!!!! Last winter was my first season plowing and I loved it !!!! I'm looking forward too plowing again.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

The best prediction i think is the thread right below this one.  It is the 2007/2008 Farmers Almanac.


----------

